# Ultimate Insult from my former best fishing friend



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I gotta set the scene, it's not bad enough that my good pal Flathunter has to rag on me, then my wife tells me Friday that she doesnt want to go catfishing becasue it's boring & we never catch fish, so shed rather go bluegill fishing....... no, no, no thats not bad enough tonight in the car w/ my former favorite little fishing buddy, my six year old we are fighting and playing around, he tells me "I'm not your bestfriend anymore" I say "Fine, I'll start taking Lil' Phill fishing w/ me" (Lil Phill is my 2 year old) so my six year old says..... Oh yea get ready for this.......... *"I dont care, we never catch any fish anyways" * What in the heck kind of comeback could I come up w/ after that? I was speechless. He's going to be cleaning his room for a week straight!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL....Brayn you must catch fish this year, big fish!!!And prove everybody wrong!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

ouch!!!!!
like a kick to the grion!

Hey man, its ok...i think i know where you can pick up a set of golf clubs pretty cheap..........hehehehehehehehhahahahahah.....



Scott


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You evidently did not prep them right before taking them out fishing with you. I have three boys and I made sure to never lead them to believe that we are supposed to catch fish when they go with me. That way they are never disappointed. It must be working because they still want to go fishing with me. Of course I do have a boat and eventually I will probably come to the conclusion that they are only going along for the ride.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Nah with kids you have to get them excited about fishing by putting them on FISH consistantly, i know my boys are hooked and are hard set on going as much as they can..was like that after thier first season fishing. I started them off on stream smallmouth bass instead of the regular blue gills under a bobber thing in a lake.....and they did awsome!!

http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/smallie_chasers/Pics.11


Scott


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You are right on the river fishing keeping them interested. I do that at least a couple of times every summer with my boys because I can rig them up and head for the river and keep pretty active. The fish in our river typically are a bit smaller than what you find in the lakes but the numbers are great. Plus when the kids lose interest in the fishing they have a nice river bottom to play in while I actually get some fishing in.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I also do the farm pond trips every now and then for the kids as well. They can catch panfish as well as some decent size bass with minimal effort and time spent.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Andrew has been in amazament ever since I brought a Gar home to hime a couple eyarsa go, hes always wanted to go Gar fishing. When it warms up, I;m going to make a trip to the Scioto for gars, boy that sounds strange doesnt it?


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Need a gar guide? Seems I know where they are when no one else does. and ain't there another half to lil' phil?

bill


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes there is, that would be Vivianne! She can hang w/ the boys too. She beats them both up! One tough little 2 year old girl!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I choked on my peanut bar laughing.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you not explain the fine art of NOT catching fish while tryin to ???..... ..........flathunter can give quite a speech on that very subject.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i don't know, i mean, when mellon took T-man and i out fishing he seemed like an extremely good teacher..the basics you know? Helping me get used to my baitcaster....showing us where NOT to fish.


haha just kidding mellon! we had a blast


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah we did, can't wait to go some more, catch some big ones(hopefully anyways), and have a good time. If Jenny or the kids dont want to go, that's alright, you just give myself or monsterkat a call and we will see what we can do Mellon! I still can't believe Drew don't want to fish anymore, he seemed to have a blast when we went last.(except when you two walked into the thorn bush.....ha ha)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

He was just being mean, he wanted to go last night, but I've unexpectly had to babysit this week as Jenny is working OT


----------

